# deer processing cleveland area



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

anyone know of anyone that dose deer processing in the Cleveland area ?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Call Mike Dunlap, Fresh Butcher. 216-571-2544. 2699 Akins Rd. Broadview Heights.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd spend the $400 and get the stuff to do it yourself. 1) you know your getting your deer back and 2) you know your getting all your deer back


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lorain County, Polansky's in Amherst Twp-


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Call Mike Dunlap, Fresh Butcher. 216-571-2544. 2699 Akins Rd. Broadview Heights.


2nd this , very good!!!!


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

A little south in Akron (next to Wingfoot Lake), Dumas processing. Guaranteed to get your deer, quick turn around, and only $65 for all cuts and vacuumed sealed. They do all other stuff like smokies,trail bologna, summer sausage, Italian sausage, and breakfast sausage for additional fees. However the quality is excellent and can't beat $65 and sealed.


----------

